# دواء: مذكر أم مؤنث



## Afsar

هل الدواء مؤنث أم المذكر؟

هذا/هذه الدواء لا يؤثر/تؤثر على صحتي على الإطلاق ولقد مللت من تناوله/تناولها


----------



## abdu-ki

هذا الدواء لا يؤثر على صحتي على الإطلاق و لقد مللت من تناوله 
الدواء مذكر


----------

